# softcups or diva cup?



## tamithomas

have been buying softcups but have decided to take a gamble and get the diva cup model #1 since my still LTTC #1. Heart dropped to the floor when I saw the price but got it anyways. Can't wait to try it next month as AF is due tomorrow. Question is, which one do you prefer? Is the money worth it for Diva Cups?

EDIT: Had mooncups instead of softcups written, have since then corrected it.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I dont know what a Diva cup is but I did try the mooncup as I thought it would be cheaper to buy one cup that gets washed than keep buying softcups. I found the mooncup uncomfy and inflexible and actually got quite frightened at one stage when I couldnt remove it :wacko: DP had to get in there and get it out which I found so horrendous I was in tears. I think this experience is what is making me struggle with softcups as the fear of having anything stuck 'down there' is mortifying!


----------



## nevernormal

Do you mean you were buying softcups (the disposable kind?)?

I have a Mooncup US (the US and UK models are slightly different... though perform the same function really). I love it! I got the smaller size, and was afraid of wasting money as surely I would get my bfp soon afterwards and need to go up a size. Well I did only get to use it for a couple of cycles, but when the time comes to need again I'll try mine and if it's not working definitely just invest in another. It's so worth it!

I was WAY bigger than I was expecting though, which kind of scared me! I haven't used softcups though so I don't know if that will be a surprise to you. One thing that helped me was to look online at different folds and stuff, like the following link:

https://menstrualcupinfo.wordpress.com/folding-and-insertion-pictures/

The paper that came with my mooncup was not very informative at all! Also my AF starts very heavy, so I had to empty it a lot the first 1-2 days of AF, and have a liner on just in case I didn't get to it quickly enough, but I didn't empty as often as I'd change a tampon, and not having to worry about TSS on my lighter days or overnight was awesome!


----------



## tamithomas

nevernormal said:


> Do you mean you were buying softcups (the disposable kind?)?
> 
> I have a Mooncup US (the US and UK models are slightly different... though perform the same function really). I love it! I got the smaller size, and was afraid of wasting money as surely I would get my bfp soon afterwards and need to go up a size. Well I did only get to use it for a couple of cycles, but when the time comes to need again I'll try mine and if it's not working definitely just invest in another. It's so worth it!
> 
> I was WAY bigger than I was expecting though, which kind of scared me! I haven't used softcups though so I don't know if that will be a surprise to you. One thing that helped me was to look online at different folds and stuff, like the following link:
> 
> https://menstrualcupinfo.wordpress.com/folding-and-insertion-pictures/
> 
> The paper that came with my mooncup was not very informative at all! Also my AF starts very heavy, so I had to empty it a lot the first 1-2 days of AF, and have a liner on just in case I didn't get to it quickly enough, but I didn't empty as often as I'd change a tampon, and not having to worry about TSS on my lighter days or overnight was awesome!

Whoops yes I meant Softcups. I have not tried Mooncup yet because they're not available where I live. My first con I have discovered with the Divacup which from the resarch I've done is basically the same thing as a Divacup is I can not use it for AF because without BD'ing to loosen my insides up first. I'm way too tight even with a lot of lube if I use it without having bd for a few days. I swear I'm so small I'll probably end up with a 5lb baby and still need a c-section LOL.


----------



## tamithomas

Pinkie 33 said:


> I dont know what a Diva cup is but I did try the mooncup as I thought it would be cheaper to buy one cup that gets washed than keep buying softcups. I found the mooncup uncomfy and inflexible and actually got quite frightened at one stage when I couldnt remove it :wacko: DP had to get in there and get it out which I found so horrendous I was in tears. I think this experience is what is making me struggle with softcups as the fear of having anything stuck 'down there' is mortifying!

I know how you feel hun, tried to insert the Diva cup which is basically the same as a mooncup yesterday before BD and I had to yank it out because they weren't kidding when they say a suction cup. For BD'ing purposes I got no problem with it, but it will not be replacing my tampons that's for sure lol


----------



## nevernormal

You might be able to search around and find a smaller one. I think I remember reading about one called Lunette a long time ago, that was supposed to have a smaller profile. I know I've seen at least one website that compares many kind of menstrual cups, and has all of their specs as far as size and everything.

Also, do NOT just yank it out! The best way that I'd been told to take it out, and I've found out works well for me, is break the suction (on the mooncup, that's just squeezing the base, but you can also slide your finger up the entire side of it... might be hard if you're that tight! Anyway, then you sort of "birth" it with your vaginal muscles, as you rock it out slowly, pulling super gently, with your hand. But yes, please don't just yank it out. That sounds so uncomfortable!

I've never birthed, so my description there could be totally off, but that's how it was described to me and it was pretty easy to figure out ;)


----------



## PinkPeony

I didn't know the diva cup could work for fertility puposes. It looks kinda... long?... Like does it keep stuff up close to the cervix? Let me know how it works out for you bc those are the ones I see around the shops all the time. I haven't seen softcups yet but I have to have a better look around my shoppers when I'm there next. Removal sounds... interesting. Lol!


----------



## tamithomas

nevernormal said:


> You might be able to search around and find a smaller one. I think I remember reading about one called Lunette a long time ago, that was supposed to have a smaller profile. I know I've seen at least one website that compares many kind of menstrual cups, and has all of their specs as far as size and everything.
> 
> Also, do NOT just yank it out! The best way that I'd been told to take it out, and I've found out works well for me, is break the suction (on the mooncup, that's just squeezing the base, but you can also slide your finger up the entire side of it... might be hard if you're that tight! Anyway, then you sort of "birth" it with your vaginal muscles, as you rock it out slowly, pulling super gently, with your hand. But yes, please don't just yank it out. That sounds so uncomfortable!
> 
> I've never birthed, so my description there could be totally off, but that's how it was described to me and it was pretty easy to figure out ;)

I'll look into it, thanks! and thanks for the tip on removing it lol. 



PinkPeony said:


> I didn't know the diva cup could work for fertility puposes. It looks kinda... long?... Like does it keep stuff up close to the cervix? Let me know how it works out for you bc those are the ones I see around the shops all the time. I haven't seen softcups yet but I have to have a better look around my shoppers when I'm there next. Removal sounds... interesting. Lol!

It's shorter in person then what it looks like online really. I was expecting it to be huge but it was actually pretty small length wise, width wise for me that's a different story. I will definitely let you know how it goes. 

Shoppers drug mart sells Softcups (Don't know the exact translation, here in Quebec it's called Pharmaprix) and have heard to occasional Walmart having it. Not the ones I've been to but have heard very few do. But I bought the Divacup since it's a one time buy and reusable. Trying to save money as much as possible. . But I'm pretty sure with the generous amount of lube DH uses and his sperm,plus being stretched it will fit I'm sure afterwards. Will give my take on it. Will even try if we BD before O just to test it out.


----------



## alison29

you bear down like a bm and that really helps get it unsucked


----------



## tamithomas

well an update. LOVE the Divacup, definitely investment that I don't regret buying. Had me fooled a few times thinking I was about to leak but bone dry, no sperm leakage whatsoever. I was right, after BD it slid right in there no problem. Only draw back is I've had to keep KY handy because the tip dries a bit and dries out my skin. But besides that, A1! Definitely recommend :thumbup:


----------



## Rin731

tamithomas said:


> well an update. LOVE the Divacup, definitely investment that I don't regret buying. Had me fooled a few times thinking I was about to leak but bone dry, no sperm leakage whatsoever. I was right, after BD it slid right in there no problem. Only draw back is I've had to keep KY handy because the tip dries a bit and dries out my skin. But besides that, A1! Definitely recommend :thumbup:

Hey there. :flower:

I got one of those a few years back, tried it on my period once, but my cramps were so bad (from my period) that I haven't used it since.

Can you tell me how you used it, like how long after sex did you leave it in?

I've never tried any kind of cup after sex before, but I'm so desperate to be preggo!:wacko:

:dust: and :hugs:


----------

